# Choosing Employer



## dba (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone know which companies are good to work for in the Cleveland, Ohio area and why? Thanks


----------



## g2cool (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi my name is George and I am new here. My family and I just moved to the Indianapolis area and I was wondering if anyone on here knew of any good Indianapolis roofing contractors to work for? I have been a roofer for 25 years and would love to find a great company to work for. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Angies list is spamming now?


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

It could be one of those "keyword adsense text links'. A lot of them being used now.


----------



## 32rclint (Aug 17, 2011)

tinner666 said:


> It could be one of those "keyword adsense text links'. A lot of them being used now.


Yea they are popping up everywhere. On another forum I post at, it seems like every post has one of those in it. For instance every post that had the words "roof" "shingle" "contractor", etc would be links to either the main site, a sponsors or a google search.


----------

